# 2012 SE Regionals (UScA)



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We attended the UScA 2012 SE Regionals. Long trip – 1,300 miles round trip two vehicles, dog trailer and 7.5 yo daughter. Field was 5 miles from the beach and that was very nice. Incredible venue, great club, everyone treated equally (no favors, waivers, adjustments to schedules).

Gabor showed two dogs. Frodo, who is HOT and Griff, from our breeding program, also HOT, for the IPO3. This was Griff’s 1st big trial, after his IPO3 in late July and after Gabor’s multiple month recovery from surgery on his right arm/lot’s o’ hardware….

Gabor was 1st place IPO3 with Frodo (293) AND 2nd place IPO3 with Griff (282). High HOT (handler owner trained), High tracking (99) and high Auslander (competitor from outside the region, since we are part of the ME Region).

I am very proud of Gabor. He is consistent in his focus, training and results . He is very black and white in what he likes and does not like about his dogs. He is also consistent with how he is to everyone, supportive of his training group as well as other competitors at the event. That was one thing that stood out – how all the people and competitors jumped in, helped each other, supported each other and cheered each other on during the competition. The sad thing is – how that was a big thing. That is how it should be in the sport automatically and sadly, in most areas and with a lot of people that say that they are in schutzhund, it is not. But, blood will out……


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Sounds like a great event! I wish I did not have to work this past week end or I would have been there.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Sounds like a good time was had by all Sue.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations.... very impressive!! Wish I could have gone down there.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Lynn,

We hoped you could have. Would have been nice to see you. Cara had a blast. Helped in the concession stand, sold raffle tickets, shirts, played, etc.....


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Sue!

Sorry we didn't get to meet, but I was glad I could get some nice pictures of Frodo and Griff for you guys. My boyfriend really like Frodo, and he is not easily impressed  

It was really a pleasure to watch him show both of them.

I hope Quasi is okay!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Pleasure meeting you sue  congrats & great performance!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Britney - sorry to have missed you. Quasi is OK and moving well.

Hunter - good to finally meet you and put a face to the name. Maybe catch up at the AWDF. I will probably be up there, running around and helping, like last year.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Smithie86 said:


> Britney - sorry to have missed you. Quasi is OK.
> 
> Hunter - good to finally meet you and put a face to the name. Maybe catch up at the AWDF. I will probably be up there, running around and helping, like last year.


I'm going to *try* but it will be dependent on work, and other life complications


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

What a huge accomplishment! Congratulations! I can't imagine much better than taking a BHOT dog to the top.... Unless you also take a HOT dog at the same time.
See you guys soon,


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Sue, if I remember, you were handing out sunscreen and bug spray at AWDF last year. Nice 
(or was that WDC the year before?)
You are always out helping.


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

I missed it  I live here and wanted to go see it and forgot all about it.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

sjones5254 said:


> I missed it  I live here and wanted to go see it and forgot all about it.


For shaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmme

I have some of it on video?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

So do we

Hunter, were you able to film the IPO1s and 2s on Sunday, or just 2-3 IPO3s?


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> For shaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmme
> 
> I have some of it on video?


I know  I had it in my calender and went on a car show run and forgot :crazy:. I really did want to see since I have never seen them in action. I got to see all the shots on the sun news papers website.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

The person from the Sun times was really good. 1st time shooting this, but got some really good shots. Both Griff and Frodo are in there


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

BIG congrats on a great showing!!


----------

